# Your favorite pizza toppings?



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 27, 2005)

Gamers eat a lot of pizza.  A lot.  What is your favorite pizza?

Mine is anchovies, onions, and green olives.  I respect my players too much to eat that when we're all together, so I usually just go with the group (I like pretty much any topping).  But that's my favorite combo.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 27, 2005)

Bacon and Pineapple, or just bacon, or onions and bacon.... 

Also Ranch Dressing


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 27, 2005)

black olives and mushrooms


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 27, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Bacon and Pineapple, or just bacon, or onions and bacon....
> 
> Also Ranch Dressing




Bacon! Bacon! Bacon!


----------



## Wystan (Jun 27, 2005)

and ranch dressing


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jun 27, 2005)

Mushrooms, pepperoni, canadian bacon, and sometimes just plain old cheese.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 27, 2005)

green peppers, onions, pep, and bacon


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Mushrooms, pepperoni, onions and fresh garlic. 

Of course, whether or not I get them on a pizza depends on where I order it from. For example, the Domino's that we order from on our game nights (gotta love the 555 deal) has horrible pepperoni. I got it twice, hoping the first time was a fluke, and loathed it. Now I just get mushrooms or, if I'm feely frisky, suasage.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 27, 2005)

Onions and peppers


----------



## snarfoogle (Jun 27, 2005)

Chicken. Barbeque chicken.

EDIT: I don't really consider garlic a topping, but if it is, then garlic. Lots of it.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 27, 2005)

I am completely unoriginal.

Pepperoni


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2005)

My absolute favorite is Pepperoni and Bacon (breakfast bacon).  Most often though I end up with just Pepperoni.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 27, 2005)

Pepperoni and Bacon but I find pineapple adds a very pleasing taste to pizza and steaks and is fast becoming common.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jun 27, 2005)

I love garlic (lots of it) and sausage.

The wife loves anchovies, olives, and extra cheese.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 27, 2005)

Just about anything other than mushrooms and anchovies. Hate both of them. 

But I am partial to broccalli, green olives, fresh tomatoes, and ham.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 27, 2005)

lamb and pineapple


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

There's a place in Omaha called Zio's Pizzeria. They have an awesome selection of toppings.

Zucchini
Sausage
Sun Dried Tomatoes
Pepperoni
Mushrooms
Ground Beef
Bell Peppers
Fresh Garlic
Broccoli
Shrimp
Pesto (Sauce)
Provolone Cheese
Artichoke Hearts
Genoa Salami
Black Olives
Extra Cheese
Asparagus (Seasonal)
Ham
Red Onions
Romano Cheese
Eggplant
Meatballs
Pepperoncini
Anchovies
Pineapple
Cajun Chicken
Canadian Style Bacon
Extra Sauce
Jalapeno Peppers
Sausage Links
Chicken
Green Olives
Spinach
Tomatoes
Smoked Bacon
Onions


----------



## Ravenknight (Jun 27, 2005)

anchovies, olives and sausage.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 27, 2005)

Green peppers, mushrooms, broccoli

I like meat on pizza but it has to be on a 1:1 ratio with some kind of veggie.  I can't hack meat lovers pizza.  That's just too much.

I'm not a big fan of olives but I had a black olive, green pepper, and meatball pizza before which was really good.



> Chicken. Barbeque chicken.




Buffalo chicken is even better.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Jun 27, 2005)

Bacon, sausage or ground beef, pineapple, ham, extra cheese...all at the same time.


And never pepperoni. Can't bite through it, it rips cheese off of the pizza, and I ate it for years before my parents decided get different toppings.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> There's a place in Omaha called Zio's Pizzeria. They have an awesome selection of toppings.




We have a couple of outstanding places in Little Rock, but I live in Conway (30 miles away).  All we have there are the big pizza chains.  So there's nothing really special about their pizza's.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> There's a place in Omaha called Zio's Pizzeria. They have an awesome selection of toppings.




Zio's is a chain. They had them in Kansas City, too.  We used to like them a lot, but the quality went way down over the last few years.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 27, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I am completely unoriginal.
> 
> Pepperoni





I'm with you.  Just give me a pepperoni lovers.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 27, 2005)

Pepperoni, mushroom and onion.  Thin crust when I can talk my group into it.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Zio's is a chain. They had them in Kansas City, too.  We used to like them a lot, but the quality went way down over the last few years.




Are you sure? I checked out their site and it only mentions the three Omaha locations.

http://www.ziospizzeria.com/


----------



## JimAde (Jun 27, 2005)

Grilled Chicken
Pineapple
Broccoli (surprisingly)

Bertucci's makes a Silano pizza that has grilled chicken, garlic and some kind of lemon action on it.  Yum.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> There's a place in Omaha called Zio's Pizzeria. They have an awesome selection of toppings.
> 
> Zucchini
> Sausage
> ...



 Zio's with Pepperoni and Cheddar cheese is delicious. I say this with experience. I always try to stop there when I'm in or near Omaha.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh yeah - my favorite pizza topping is definitely pepperoni.  I used to think bacon was good on pizza, but it's really not, despite the fact that it's great on nearly everything else. Perhaps my aversion could be traced back to the time we ordered "triple bacon bacon bacon" and "meat lovers, with all the toppings that aren't bacon replaced by bacon" to see which was actually more bacon in the minds of the local Pizza Hut. 

It was the meat lovers, and it was DISGUSTING.  

But pepperoni...that's still delicious. MMMMMM.


----------



## AIM-54 (Jun 27, 2005)

From standard pizza places meat is the only way to go, whether meat lover's or just pepperoni.  I also really enjoy ham and pineapple.  But I loathe with an ungodly passion typical pizza vegetables (green peppers, mushrooms, and though I like onions, they have no place on my pizza).

There's a place in Saskatoon (where I'm from originally) that has really good pizza, one of my favorites being Thai chicken which has a peanut sauce (fairly typical for Thai food, I take it).  Really excellent pizza.  The chicken and broccoli pizza's pretty good too.


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 27, 2005)

Mushroom and Bacon, possibly mushroom and pepperoni.

And at a super cool pizza place we used to have around here, they had a Reuban pizza with corned beef, saurkraut and thousand island dressing. Damn that was good.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2005)

I usually order pepperoni and onion. If extra toppings were free, it'd be double pepperoni, double cheese, and almost all the veggies on the menu...


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

> The chicken and broccoli pizza's pretty good too.



White sauce or red? Because an Alfredo pizza with chicken and broccoli would be excellent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Black olives, green peppers, onions, and any meats. I'll eat the ocassional Veggie Lover pizza, but I'm mostly a carnivore.


----------



## philreed (Jun 27, 2005)

Sausage, mushroom, and onion.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm a simple man. Sausage and peperoni. I also like chicken, garlic, spinach and tomatoes, but that's about it. Well, italian beef, but that's a 'premium' ingredent in Chicago land.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 27, 2005)

I like extra sauce, mushrooms, sausage, tomatoes, and olives.  Oh yeah...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I prefer my pizza without tomato sauce. Mostly because it doen't agree with me.


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 27, 2005)

Pepperoni, sausage, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, green peppers, and cold extra cheese on the side...


----------



## AIM-54 (Jun 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> White sauce or red? Because an Alfredo pizza with chicken and broccoli would be excellent.





White sauce, of course.  I'm not sure if it's an Alfredo sauce, but it's definitely not tomato based!


----------



## Laurel (Jun 27, 2005)

Depends on the place- but I love onion, but really love 'em when diced up not in the sliced round shape.  I can stand pepperoni, but normally spend too much time blotting the pools of oil from the top instead of enjoying the pizza. When pepperoni is mixed or hidden however this need to blot quickly fades.

The ham and pineapple combo has become a top favorite of mine recently with veggies still being my top ingredients. For example olives and onions hmmmmmmm.

My one no is to anchovies! For some reason just can't acquire a taste for them. Ech!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Papa Johns Chicken Alfredo & Spinach Alfredo pizzas are the bomb. Too bad the local Papa Johns lease got bought out.!


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> White sauce, of course.  I'm not sure if it's an Alfredo sauce, but it's definitely not tomato based!




Ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

What the heck is white sauce anyway?


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck is white sauce anyway?




Editor's Note: Dangit, Tony, get your mind out of the gutter already! Sheesh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

AAAIIIYYEEEEAAAAHHHH!
<GAK!>


----------



## AIM-54 (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck is white sauce anyway?




Tasty!   

Actually, that particular pizza is not terribly heavy on sauce.  It's mostly just cheese with chicken and broccoli.  And quite delicious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Tasty!



GAK! GAK! GAK! 
Sheesh!


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck is white sauce anyway?




Usually a white sauce is a bechamel of some sort, meaning you start with melted butter and add flour and milk very slowly until it's a thick, creamy consistency. Then you add whatever ingredients you want. I like to add some cheddar cheese and mix it into a pot of cooked pasta.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> GAK! GAK! GAK!
> Sheesh!




YES! One more mind down into the gutter!


----------



## AIM-54 (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> GAK! GAK! GAK!
> Sheesh!





*Giggle*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> YES! One more mind down into the gutter!



I want out of here already!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Papa Johns Chicken Alfredo & Spinach Alfredo pizzas are the bomb.




I'm with you on the spinach pizza from Papa Johns, but I don't eat chicken in anything.


----------



## Henry (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll eat darned near anything on a pizza except Anchovies -- hate 'em with a passion. But I'll eat the "crowd pleaser" well enough (Pepperoni only), but my personal fave is chicken and canadian bacon - a friend of mine introduced me to those.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

I introduced a friend of mine to Pizza Hutt's Pizzone. We loved 'em with a passion. I'd have him over once a month, we'd pop in The Mummy, order a couple of Pizzones and let the good times roll. Too bad Pizza Hutt no longer carries the Pizzone.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck is white sauce anyway?



 Like alfredo? 

Probably a cheese sauce. 

Sickos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Sickos.



Hey, I prefer not to be a sicko!


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck is white sauce anyway?




Pizza Hut used to having a topping labeled "Beef topping." That was it; just "Beef topping." I always wondered what it was.

Edit: They still have it. 



> *Bacon Cheese Burger Lover's*
> Bacon, beef topping, red onion, diced tomato and mozzarella cheese.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, I prefer not to be a sicko!




Too late!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Too late!



Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Depends on the place- but I love onion, but really love 'em when diced up not in the sliced round shape.  I can stand pepperoni, but normally spend too much time blotting the pools of oil from the top instead of enjoying the pizza. When pepperoni is mixed or hidden however this need to blot quickly fades.
> 
> The ham and pineapple combo has become a top favorite of mine recently with veggies still being my top ingredients. For example olives and onions hmmmmmmm.
> 
> My one no is to anchovies! For some reason just can't acquire a taste for them. Ech!



 I was once told that anchovies on pizza are like eating a pizza with salt packets for toppings. I managed to close my eyes and take a bite, and that was close to the truth....but only if the salt packets also reaked of fish. Ick! I finished the piece through pure strength of will, but NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 27, 2005)

Pizza Guys serves pizza with a choice of sauces: traditional red, white garlic, or green pesto.

For me, it's black olives, white onions and feta cheese on pesto sauce.

My wife prefers black olives and linguisa on pesto sauce.

If, for some strange reason, we're getting non-pizza-guys pizza (like splurging for round table) I'll usually just get onion and pineapple or olive and mushroom.  My wife is pretty much faithful to black olives and linguisa, no matter what.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, I prefer not to be a sicko!



 That was not directed at you in particular. *They're* the sickos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

I like anchovies fine. Not so much as a pizza topping though. I do like the taste of fish, don't get me wrong. I _can_ eat maybe a quarter of pizza with anchovies on it, but not much more.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> If, for some strange reason, we're getting non-pizza-guys pizza (like splurging for round table) I'll usually just get onion and pineapple or olive and mushroom.  My wife is pretty much faithful to black olives and linguisa, no matter what.




Does Round Table still have their garlic chicken pizza? They don't have an RT in Omaha but I used to get it all the time in Anchorage. 

The closest thing I've found to it is Papa Murphys garlic chicken.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> That was not directed at you in particular. *They're* the sickos.



Oh. Okay, thanks!


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> That was not directed at you in particular. *They're* the sickos.




 hey...... wait a minute.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> garlic chicken.



Garlic chicken. Now theres a topping I could learn to love. 
Mmmmm............garlic chicken.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 27, 2005)

I actually like anchovy on my pizza (and caesar salads).

Note I said "anchovy".  Singular.  More than one little bit on each slice is way too much salt.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> hey...... wait a minute.....



What minute? Who? What? When? Where? Why? How?


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Garlic chicken. Now theres a topping I could learn to love.
> Mmmmm............garlic chicken.




Round Table's Chicken & Garlic Gourmet
Roasted chicken, lots of chopped garlic, mushrooms, Roma tomatoes, red & green onions and Italian herb seasoning. Baked with a blend of 3 cheeses on our Creamy Garlic Sauce. mozzarella, provolone and cheddar cheeses on our Creamy Garlic Sauce.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Round Table's Chicken & Garlic Gourmet
> Roasted chicken, lots of chopped garlic, mushrooms, Roma tomatoes, red & green onions and Italian herb seasoning. Baked with a blend of 3 cheeses on our Creamy Garlic Sauce. mozzarella, provolone and cheddar cheeses on our Creamy Garlic Sauce.



Notice the drool coming out of my mouth. I could seriously gobble up an entire pizza like that. Sounds delicious.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Notice the drool coming out of my mouth. I could seriously gobble up an entire pizza like that. Sounds delicious.




Not that Papa Murphy's isn't great, it's just not as good.

Papa Murphy's GOURMET CHICKEN GARLIC PIZZA
Creamy garlic sauce topped with almost a full pound of cheese on every Family Size pizza, grilled chicken, Roma tomatoes, green onions and herb & cheese blend.

Also, try http://www.roundtablepizza.com/RTP/HI/ to see if there's a Round Table Pizza near you. It's worth it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Also, try http://www.roundtablepizza.com/RTP/HI/ to see if there's a Round Table Pizza near you. It's worth it.



Thanks reveal I'll definetely give the link a whirl.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks reveal I'll definetely give the link a whirl.




There's one in Tempe. 

9920 S Rural Road, Suite 105
Tempe, AZ 85284
(480) 961-9988

My company has an office in Scottsdale so I used its zip code to look it up.

(lucky b*****d)


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 27, 2005)

Extra cheese. No other toppings need apply.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 9920 S Rural Road, Suite 105
> Tempe, AZ 85284
> (480) 961-9988



A little far, but it'll work in a pinch.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A little far, but it'll work in a pinch.




It's worth it just to try the chicken garlic pizza at least once. And now that I've said that you'll probably get food poisoning from it.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 27, 2005)

I like Side Bacon and Mushroom.  

Side Bacon is your standard "breakfast Bacon".  What Americans call "Canadian Bacon" we refer to as "Back Bacon".  The funny thing is, when purchasing bacon here in Canada, we think of the standard breakfast bacon, and not back bacon.  I've only had back bacon a couple of times in my life.  Most of which has beeen spent in Canada.  Confused yet?  NO?  Good.

One more thing.  I loathe crumbled bacon.  Thats the stuff the cheaper, discount pizza chains generally use, i.e Little Ceasar's or Domino's.  That stuff gives bacon a bad name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's worth it just to try the chicken garlic pizza at least once. And now that I've said that you'll probably get food poisoning from it.



Unlikely. I've got a cast iron stomach when it comes to food I'm not allergic too.

Reminds me of an episode of the Adventures of Grim and Mandy.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 27, 2005)

*Beer*. Ask for it by name.

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Beer. Its not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> *Beer*. Ask for it by name.
> 
> -- N




http://carcino.gen.nz/images/image.phpi/058fb457/beerugly.jpg&cb=1115204527


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> http://carcino.gen.nz/images/image.phpi/058fb457/beerugly.jpg&cb=1115204527



OMG.



ROFLOMA!


----------



## was (Jun 27, 2005)

Mushroom, sausage and green peppers.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> http://carcino.gen.nz/images/image.phpi/058fb457/beerugly.jpg&cb=1115204527




True, but misleading... more like over 6k years. 

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> True, but misleading... more like over 6k years.



Really now?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 27, 2005)

It used to be Supreme, but as I've gotten older I like Canadian Bacon and Green Peppers or just plain ol' boring cheese pizzas.

Kane


----------



## Dakkareth (Jun 27, 2005)

Spinach. Or, alternatively, only cheese. I'm somewhat of a purist.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 27, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> *Beer*. Ask for it by name.
> 
> -- N



 Beer-It's porkchop in a can!!!

Kane


----------



## Nifft (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really now?




Now, as then. Fermented grain is the foundation of civilization. 

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Now, as then. Fermented grain is the foundation of civilization.



Wow. Wonder of wonders!


----------



## Kesho (Jun 28, 2005)

"Hawaiian" - Ham and pineapple

or

thin crust with crawfish, artichoke hearts, garlic, and onion...  place called Two-Boots in the East Village, NYC (they are still there, but I don't think they are as good as the early 90's...

or

"white pizza" with monacotti (instead of the harder cheeses) and spinach


----------



## Harmon (Jun 28, 2005)

Everything but fish


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Spinach. Or, alternatively, only cheese. I'm somewhat of a purist.



I don't nessessarily disagree.  Some places have better cheese pizza than any pizza with a topping.  Spinach is good in a stuffed.  Pepperoni is usually good (Amazingly goes well with Spinich in a stuffed, though usually don't order that).  Bacon is good on a thin crust.  Canadian Bacon isn't too bad, and occasionaly a pizza with Garlic is good.

On the odd end, BBQ Chicken pizzas without the onions are usually good, and white pizzas (4-6 cheases, with a baisil sauce) are good as well.  My GF makes a pizza with Alfredo sauce instead of tomato, brocoli, chicken, and bacon (and of course cheese) that is fantastic as well.


----------



## glass (Jun 28, 2005)

Any sort of meat, or preferably several sorts at once.

And maybe a few chillis.


glass.


----------



## Zander (Jun 28, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Onions and peppers



I'll second that. Extra cheese is good too.

But I'm on a strict diet. I haven't had pizza for months and won't be able to for months to come.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 28, 2005)

My favorite topping is ham and pineapple.  Or just pineapple.

I do enjoy a nice plain cheese pizza, though.  Or, even better, grated cheese with extra sauce.  Mmmmm. that is extra yummy.


----------



## snarfoogle (Jun 28, 2005)

Mmmm. This topic made me want pizza. And I got a BBQ Chicken pizza. I am content.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jun 28, 2005)

We have a place nearby called Chicago Pizza.  We get our pizza with chicken, sun-dried tomatoes, artichoke hearts and feta cheese.  When ordering from a chain pizza place, I like double the sauce and half the cheese.  I also don't mind pepperoni, sausage and mushrooms.


DM


----------



## diaglo (Jun 28, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Any sort of meat, or preferably several sorts at once.




careful what you wish for...


diaglo "my ancestors ate Magellan" Ooi


----------



## Henry (Jun 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> diaglo "my ancestors ate Magellan" Ooi



...like a melon?

What about Cook or Drake?

I guess they just weren't 'gellan.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

For "basic pizza" I like a good meat-lovers kind.  I also really like olives --black and green both-- and mushrooms.

I've been a fan for many years of more exotic pizzas too.  Long before I'd heard of California Pizza Kitchen, I was having Thai Chicken Pizza, and others like it.  I've always like a good BBQ chicken pizza too.

I hate pineapple on pizza.  I think that's an abomination dreamed up by the same "psychically sensitive souls and artists" who dream of Ry'leh and Great Cthulhu.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I hate pineapple on pizza.  I think that's an abomination dreamed up by the same "psychically sensitive souls and artists" who dream of Ry'leh and Great Cthulhu.




That's the funniest thing I've read all day.  Consider this part of my sig file!

Kane


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> That's the funniest thing I've read all day.  Consider this part of my sig file!



 It's always cool to rate a sig file.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 28, 2005)

I really enjoy a good veggie-pizza.  Green peppers, onions, olives, mushrooms, tomatoes, etc... DELICIOUS.

Also - I like ham (canadian bacon).  Pineapple is good a good addition, but not necessary.


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It's always cool to rate a sig file.




Can I quote you on that?   



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I was going to say a bunch of steaming hot manliness. But that might imply that I wear panties, so I better not...


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

I haven't seen that in anyone's sig.


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I haven't seen that in anyone's sig.




Updated my sig with something better.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

D'oh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Updated my sig with something better.



I like it. It's funny!


----------

